# Their very own Amarkat!



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I mentioned in the cat tree thread a while ago that I'd finally decided to order an Armarkat for Apollo and Athena.

Well it arrived today! Eric and I set it up and the cats were instantly all over it. They're so excited! It's an awesome tree, and clearly the right decision to get my two super high-energy kittens.

Photos and videos below!























































And two videos. First one is the two of them playing on it:





And this is Athena going nuts over the little fuzzy toy:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice tree! It looks like they're going to have a lot of fun with that...indeed, they already are. My girls often play-fight on the tree, just like Apollo and Athena.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

nice tree and looks like they are having fun! i love to spend the big money and get one of these for my cats but i know it would be waste the money because they play for a day or two but after that it will be another piece of furniture!
i am glad yours like the tree!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah for my cats it was definitely needed! I can see how mellow cats would lose interest quickly, but these guys never seem to have enough stuff to climb all over. This purchase is intended to salvage my stationary bike from further harm, as they'd previously decided _that_ would be their cat tower.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

sephi said:


> nice tree and looks like they are having fun! i love to spend the big money and get one of these for my cats but i know it would be waste the money because they play for a day or two but after that it will be another piece of furniture!
> i am glad yours like the tree!


Have you ever been to Amarkat's website? They have AWESOME trees for way less than you'll find in Petco, PetSmart, etc. And I think shipping is FREE!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

They love it. You've pretty much already gotten your moneys worth!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah wow! I love it. Little Atena playing is so cute! Definitely need to get my two kitty cats a cat tree! Especially as Mitzi has decided she'll climb the curtains!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome cat tree saitenyo! Looks like Apollo and Athena are in love already. The videos were adorable!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a very nice tree! Dagny loves his. Money very well spent!

I love your cat's names. I love Greek Mythology.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

goldenstar1 said:


> That's a very nice tree! Dagny loves his. Money very well spent!
> 
> I love your cat's names. I love Greek Mythology.


Thanks! Me too.  This was kind of a double-reference for me, since Greek mythology is my favorite mythology _and_ I'm a big Battlestar Galactica fan. We were debating between Athena or Starbuck for Athena's name, but went with Athena to keep the double reference going.


----------



## zeebee022 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got a cat tree not long ago too. I was all worried that they wouldn't use it (give them a carboard box concept...) but even as I was putting it together they wouldn't leave the pieces alone. lol. Missy is 10 years old, never seen a cat tree in her life and she took to it faster than the younger two. Stitch of course claimed the very top as his throne.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Aw, looks like they love it!

We got our kittens a smaller Armarkat cat tree a couple weeks ago, and it's the best purchase we've made for them so far! They LOVE it! Worth every penny.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

zeebee022 said:


> I just got a cat tree not long ago too. I was all worried that they wouldn't use it (give them a carboard box concept...) but even as I was putting it together they wouldn't leave the pieces alone. lol. Missy is 10 years old, never seen a cat tree in her life and she took to it faster than the younger two. Stitch of course claimed the very top as his throne.


Even though there are two cubbies and _three_ top platforms, they both keep fighting over the highest platform. Of course.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks to you mine are about to be even more spoiled! LOL 

Quick question, how stable does it seem? I'm looking through the options, and I would like to get a tall one, but I'm afraid to get one of the tall skinny ones in case it would tip. My cats are pretty wild, so I guess I might have to go with wide rather than tall or pay extra to get a wide and tall tree?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

swimkris said:


> Thanks to you mine are about to be even more spoiled! LOL
> 
> Quick question, how stable does it seem? I'm looking through the options, and I would like to get a tall one, but I'm afraid to get one of the tall skinny ones in case it would tip. My cats are pretty wild, so I guess I might have to go with wide rather than tall or pay extra to get a wide and tall tree?


Mine seems pretty stable. I was worried it wouldn't be stable enough since it wobbles a tiny bit when they're on top of it playing roughly, but they can't seem to actually tip it over. And Apollo's launched himself at the thing several times, and weighs 10 lbs, so it seems to be holding up nicely.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Mine seems pretty stable. I was worried it wouldn't be stable enough since it wobbles a tiny bit when they're on top of it playing roughly, but they can't seem to actually tip it over. And Apollo's launched himself at the thing several times, and weighs 10 lbs, so it seems to be holding up nicely.


Thanks. Which model did you get; it looks like one of the wider ones? I don't think I would go any smaller since Simone's already 11 lbs at 9 months... I'm thinking about maybe even getting one of the corner ones for more more stability, but then I would be limited to where I could put it. Hmm, options options!!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

swimkris said:


> Thanks. Which model did you get; it looks like one of the wider ones? I don't think I would go any smaller since Simone's already 11 lbs at 9 months... I'm thinking about maybe even getting one of the corner ones for more more stability, but then I would be limited to where I could put it. Hmm, options options!!


It was this one: Classic Cat Tree - Classic Cat Tree A7401 - Armarkat.com - Cat Furniture, Cat tree, Dog Bed, Cat Bed
Here's it's listing on Amazon: 



I see it's gone back up in price unfortunately. I snagged it when it was on sale on Amazon.

And yeah I am actually considering moving mine to the corner just to be safe. It doesn't seem like it's going to tip over, but we have earthquakes here in CA, so god forbid they're on it when one happens. Plus my boyfriend's not happy with it blocking the window. I think it'll work nicely in the corner too! It has enough ways to get up from the front and other side that it can go in the corner without preventing them from using any of the platforms.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I have that same tree; it's almost three years old now. I'll admit that it's not as sturdy as the high-priced ones, but it's not going to topple --- my guys have given it as hard a workout as a cat tree will ever see!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great. That's just great. I PM'd Yung to see if he'd ban you for posting your new cat tree pictures and videos, but no dice. Why? 

This:

Cali jumped up to see your new tree on my monitor. Then she slowly looked at my pathetic little trees, then looked back at me. This is what her look said:

"Look at that tree. Now back to yours. Now back to hers. Now back to yours."

I felt like I was in the middle of that Old Spice commercial.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Great. That's just great. I PM'd Yung to see if he'd ban you for posting your new cat tree pictures and videos, but no dice. Why?
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


I love you so much right now Marie. You have no idea. I LOVE Isaiah Mustafa! :crazy

But seriously, I think my cats did the same thing. It's a tree that blows my puny trees out of the water.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Great. That's just great. I PM'd Yung to see if he'd ban you for posting your new cat tree pictures and videos, but no dice. Why?
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


What’s in your hand? Back at me. I have it, it’s an oyster with two coupons to that cat food you love. Look again, the coupons are now diamond-studded cat bowls.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

His commercials crack me up! I'm so glad someone knew who I was talking about!! :grin:

I'll take two of those cat bowls, please!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Great. That's just great. I PM'd Yung to see if he'd ban you for posting your new cat tree pictures and videos, but no dice. Why?
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


I LOOOVE those commercials!! What's surprising is they actually film the entire thing in 1 shot, no stops/restarts.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Saitenyo--and Marie,

I also have that exact Armarkat tree. Bought it 10 months ago. In fact, I liked the first one so much, in the computer room with me, I got a second, identical one for the basement. The three guys are on it every day. Hersh ALWAYS takes the highest perch, which was never used at first, when it was just Snowby and Blizzy. When Little Hersh came onto the scene last July, and once he was big enough, he just loved to hop onto the highest perch as well, when Hersh wasn't on it. Blizzy always takes the second perch up. Snowby uses a smaller one in my family rom, never goes when the guys are there.

And it's always been incredibly stable, never close to tipping, even when two of them were jumping all over it. It looks good, too, and the sisal posts and perches are still good as new, 10 months later. I'm not an Old Spice ad, I'm an Armarkat ad! ALso bought on Amazon, when on sale.


----------



## 143hayden (May 25, 2010)

Wow what beautiful cats! What kind are they?? Nice kitty condo too!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

143hayden said:


> Wow what beautiful cats! What kind are they?? Nice kitty condo too!


Thanks! I'm not entirely sure since they're shelter kitties. All I know is they've got siamese in them somewhere since they express the pointed gene, and resemble lynx-point siamese cats (since their points are striped). So, lynx-point siamese mixes I guess.


----------

